# Immigration Visa for Spouse



## Jojo Jan (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi, 

Is there anyone who could help me. 

I was single when I got US DV lottery visa. After that I got married and came to the USA. Now it has been one week that I am in the USA. I have the following questions.

1) Do I need to inform USCIS that I got married?

2) I am waiting to receive my green card soon. Can I apply for my Husband to get immigration visa? What I need to do? What forms and documents I need to fill?
What is the all process and how long would it take for my spouse to get immigration visa?
Do I need to have a lawyer or should I file the petition for my husband myself?

Please if anyone have answer to my questions, help me.

thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It would have been different if you got married before the interview.

Now, you are a lawful permanent resident already, which means your partner can not just attach he can not just come with you on your visa. You will have to file for family sponsorship. Which means you will have to prove that you earn enough money to support him. Not sure if you can do that in your first year after arriving in the US, since you don't have filed for US taxes yet. But you will have to look into that yourself.

As an LPR, your spouse fits in the Family Second Preference category (F2A). That will take a while, as at this moment, they are processing requests that were filed almost 2 years ago! (spring 2013)

Get started:
Family-based Immigrant Visas


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The income assessment EVHB describes doesn't occur until you reach the National Visa Center stage. If you wish you can go ahead and file USCIS Form I-130 (and related attachments) immediately to get the whole process started. The earlier you get in the queue the sooner the visa is made available. But you do still have to meet the financial requirements to be a sponsor when you and your spouse get farther along in the process, after the I-130 is approved.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you for that information, BBCWatcher! That can make a big difference, certainly if the entire process takes up to 2 years.


----------



## Jojo Jan (Jan 16, 2015)

so you mean I can start from now even though I am newly entered. 
Could you please tell me about the documents and form that I need to submit. 

thanks


----------



## Jojo Jan (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi, 

Also I have other question. Can I file an immigration visa petition for my mom too while filing for my husband? Can apply for both of the at the same time so they could come together.

thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It's USCIS Form I-130, available on their Web site with instructions. Follow those instructions very carefully. The instructions will tell you that you'll need biographical attachments and correct payment, as examples. You also ought to include the electronic contact form.

Yes, you can file I-130s for two different relatives. They may not end up receiving visas at the same time since they may be in different preference groups.


----------



## Jojo Jan (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you so much, If I have more question, I will definitely ask you.

thanks for the help


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

NO .. you cannot file for a parent ..only US Citizens can do that 

LPR
http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/B1en.pdf


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Jojo Jan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Also I have other question. Can I file an immigration visa petition for my mom too while filing for my husband? Can apply for both of the at the same time so they could come together.
> 
> thanks


You have to be able to sponsor them i.e you need to earn enough money until they start earning so that they do not become a burden on the state.

To sponsor your husband ( you cannot sponsor your mother as you are not a US citizen) you will need to earn around 19K USD per annum.

Are you earning this amount? If not you will need to find joint sponsors.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Good point, Davis1. Naturalizations cures that deficiency.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

BBCWatcher said:


> Good point, Davis1. Naturalizations cures that deficiency.


True, but naturalisation is not going to happen for 5 years.


----------



## Jojo Jan (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Crawford. No I am not. Actually I newly came to USA and looking for a job.


----------

